

Creating a realistic 3D face avatar from selfies - _sunshine_
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/creating-an-avatar-from-a-3d-selfie/

======
_sunshine_
Use a simple phone camera to make realistic 3D models of your face, including
wrinkles and face expressions. Pretty neat technology :)

